# New GG Multicolour collection



## Butterfly7890

Has anyone got anything from the Multicolour collection yet? 
I've just received my espadrilles and so in love with the colour  
Also the box has a colourful insert and wrapping paper plus the dust bags are so cute!


----------



## Moxisox

Butterfly7890 said:


> Has anyone got anything from the Multicolour collection yet?
> I've just received my espadrilles and so in love with the colour
> Also the box has a colourful insert and wrapping paper plus the dust bags are so cute!
> 
> View attachment 5053005
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053006
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053008


Love the pink shoes! I haven’t gotten anything yet, but am eyeing some of the green pieces!


----------



## ILP

Butterfly7890 said:


> Has anyone got anything from the Multicolour collection yet?
> I've just received my espadrilles and so in love with the colour
> Also the box has a colourful insert and wrapping paper plus the dust bags are so cute!
> 
> View attachment 5053005
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053006
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053008


Purseblog just posted an article featuring the collection.


----------



## lilthai

I really want a pink tote. But not sure if I should go with Gucci, LV onthego or Dior book tote.


----------



## the_baglover

I'm eyeing a wallet


----------



## topglamchic

Butterfly7890 said:


> Has anyone got anything from the Multicolour collection yet?
> I've just received my espadrilles and so in love with the colour
> Also the box has a colourful insert and wrapping paper plus the dust bags are so cute!
> 
> View attachment 5053005
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053006
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053008


Really love this collection


----------



## HermesFanKelly

Love the happy colors. Your espadrilles are beautiful, enjoy!


----------



## Geminye

I got the supermini with the pink and red front and I’m in love! Great for just essentials and such a fun set of colours


----------



## maris.crane

Has anyone seen the tuque in the blue in person?


----------



## Taimi

Are these in the original canvas (prone to wear) or some more durable material? I love the colours!


----------



## Butterfly7890

Taimi said:


> Are these in the original canvas (prone to wear) or some more durable material? I love the colours!


The material feels different. It's really nice and thick. Feels really durable. It's not coated though, just the canvas. Exceeded my expectations on arrival.


----------



## Taimi

Butterfly7890 said:


> The material feels different. It's really nice and thick. Feels really durable. It's not coated though, just the canvas. Exceeded my expectations on arrival.


Thank you!  That’s great to hear.


----------



## south-of-france

Butterfly7890 said:


> Has anyone got anything from the Multicolour collection yet?
> I've just received my espadrilles and so in love with the colour
> Also the box has a colourful insert and wrapping paper plus the dust bags are so cute!
> 
> View attachment 5053005
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053006
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053008



The’re beautiful, congrats!

Do you find they run true to size? I’m a 38/US 5 in Zara, 37.5 in Chanel flats, 38.5 in Nikes, what would you recommend? TIA


----------



## ladynky

Butterfly7890 said:


> Has anyone got anything from the Multicolour collection yet?
> I've just received my espadrilles and so in love with the colour
> Also the box has a colourful insert and wrapping paper plus the dust bags are so cute!
> 
> View attachment 5053005
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053006
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053008


I ordered this same color! How’s the fit? They look good on your feet.


----------



## amandacasey

Thinking about buying this all green small marmont bag- what are your thoughts? I’ve been yearning for a green bag for a while now.


----------



## amandacasey

Just wanted to share the other pics I received from my SA to show this collection


----------



## Moxisox

amandacasey said:


> Thinking about buying this all green small marmont bag- what are your thoughts? I’ve been yearning for a green bag for a while now.
> 
> View attachment 5064426


I think the color of green (more of a clover) paired with the navy really allows this to be an all year color bag. I’ve been eyeing the green super mini myself. I say go for it!


----------



## amandacasey

Moxisox said:


> I think the color of green (more of a clover) paired with the navy really allows this to be an all year color bag. I’ve been eyeing the green super mini myself. I say go for it!


Yes it does! The navy detail almost appears black to me. I wonder if the strap will be more navy in person. Is the logo print navy as well?


----------



## Moxisox

amandacasey said:


> Yes it does! The navy detail almost appears black to me. I wonder if the strap will be more navy in person. Is the logo print navy as well?


It does look pretty dark in the picture, but yes it’s all navy. No black.


----------



## ladynky

amandacasey said:


> Thinking about buying this all green small marmont bag- what are your thoughts? I’ve been yearning for a green bag for a while now.
> 
> View attachment 5064426


This green is growing on me!  get it! Yo can use this color year round.


----------



## Jaxholt15

amandacasey said:


> Thinking about buying this all green small marmont bag- what are your thoughts? I’ve been yearning for a green bag for a while now.
> 
> View attachment 5064426


I absolutely love this line and this bag!


----------



## TraceySH

Just adding a few things I picked up also! It's such a refreshing take on the GG monogram & I am taking a vacation from "stuffy"


----------



## amandacasey

TraceySH said:


> Just adding a few things I picked up also! It's such a refreshing take on the GG monogram & I am taking a vacation from "stuffy"


LOVE THE MARMONT woww and the sweater and the tote!!!! Beauties


----------



## TraceySH

amandacasey said:


> LOVE THE MARMONT woww and the sweater and the tote!!!! Beauties


Thank you! Do you know if the ones being released on Saturday (bicolor chevron calf marmonts with enameled clasps) are considered part of this collection or another one?


----------



## amandacasey

TraceySH said:


> Thank you! Do you know if the ones being released on Saturday (bicolor chevron calf marmonts with enameled clasps) are considered part of this collection or another one?



I pre ordered the small marmont from that collection it seems; my SA mentioned it as the jewel collection and  these all look like they’re probably all part of the same collection. Seems like part of the collection of my green pre order. I attached the item 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
pic the SA sent me


----------



## misskittee

I'm really interested in the green small marmont... really considering it  would love to see more photos from IRL


----------



## BettyLouboo

TraceySH said:


> Just adding a few things I picked up also! It's such a refreshing take on the GG monogram & I am taking a vacation from "stuffy"


Can I ask which size you got for the cardigan? Do they run small? I just placed an order for one but I honestly have on clue on sizing for gucci cardigans.


----------



## TraceySH

BettyLouboo said:


> Can I ask which size you got for the cardigan? Do they run small? I just placed an order for one but I honestly have on clue on sizing for gucci cardigans.


I am typically size 00 & 5'9", the XS hits me right below my backside & is a tiny bit oversized but not too much?? I wore it tonight open over a tank top & it didn't fall or slip off! I would say tts then?


----------



## BettyLouboo

TraceySH said:


> I am typically size 00 & 5'9", the XS hits me right below my backside & is a tiny bit oversized but not too much?? I wore it tonight open over a tank top & it didn't fall or slip off! I would say tts then?


Thanks! I think I ordered the right size then. I’m 5’8” and a typically a size 4 so I ordered the medium. I was worried it ran small and it wouldn’t have that  oversized look i wanted.


----------



## TraceySH

BettyLouboo said:


> Thanks! I think I ordered the right size then. I’m 5’8” and a typically a size 4 so I ordered the medium. I was worried it ran small and it wouldn’t have that  oversized look i wanted.


Seems like    that would do the trick! I don't think a S would have the oversized look you're going for. My XS really didn't. Not fitted, but not OVERSIZED. What's funny is that I had more straight guys comment about my sweater last night than women! They loved it!


----------



## BettyLouboo

TraceySH said:


> Seems like    that would do the trick! I don't think a S would have the oversized look you're going for. My XS really didn't. Not fitted, but not OVERSIZED. What's funny is that I had more straight guys comment about my sweater last night than women! They loved it!


Ooh, a fabulous sweater that's a straight guy magnet too? No buyers remorse for sure!


----------



## TraceySH

Belts you guys....


----------



## lilthai

TraceySH said:


> Belts you guys....


I really love the blue one.


----------



## BettyLouboo

Part 1 of my multicolor haul. Haven’t shopped Gucci in years (apart from the occasional shoes) but this collection is, as someone else stated, “refreshing” and fun Also love the green boxes.


----------



## iggy2020

I love this pink tote! Holding myself back from purchasing it but it’s so tempting.  this is a different size than the green, right? is this big enough for a small laptop?


----------



## phoebe_chen

First green bag ever, and I'm glad it's coming from this collection


----------



## MrsSlocomb

I missed out on the green super mini (can't find it anywhere now!) But... I noticed this bum bag in the same green/blue and ordered it from the web site.  I love it! Fits essentials and I can use it around my waist or across my chest.  Let me know if anyone wants to see mod shots


----------



## l.ch.

BettyLouboo said:


> Part 1 of my multicolor haul. Haven’t shopped Gucci in years (apart from the occasional shoes) but this collection is, as someone else stated, “refreshing” and fun Also love the green boxes.


Everything looks really great! May I please ask you something? Is the tote the one from the children’s collection? If yes, is it really small? Like, well, a children’s bag?


----------



## phoebe_chen

l.ch. said:


> Everything looks really great! May I please ask you something? Is the tote the one from the children’s collection? If yes, is it really small? Like, well, a children’s bag?



was on the gucci site so I thought I might just jump in! The kids' version has different handle (and significantly narrower width compared to the one in women's section)


----------



## phoebe_chen

MrsSlocomb said:


> View attachment 5123670
> 
> I missed out on the green super mini (can't find it anywhere now!) But... I noticed this bum bag in the same green/blue and ordered it from the web site.  I love it! Fits essentials and I can use it around my waist or across my chest.  Let me know if anyone wants to see mod shots



Gosh!!!   this is perfection! I managed to get my hands on the green supermini but now contemplating whether I would also need this piece of multicolor green in my wardrobe. Would love to see some modshots!!


----------



## MrsSlocomb

phoebe_chen said:


> Gosh!!!   this is perfection! I managed to get my hands on the green supermini but now contemplating whether I would also need this piece of multicolor green in my wardrobe. Would love to see some modshots!!







I was worried that the super mini wouldn't fit my phone, so I hesitated buying it when it was on the website  Sad that I couldn't get it, but this is a good consolation prize


----------



## MrsSlocomb

SOMEHOW I randomly googled the multicolor supermini on the 26th of December and it was available on the website!  I immediately added to cart... and it arrived!




It's not available anymore.  I don't know how I got so lucky after almost a year!!


----------



## calisnoopy

Gucci Limited Edition (one of a kind exclusive) Multicolor Parka Jacket


----------



## VodooDoll

MrsSlocomb said:


> SOMEHOW I randomly googled the multicolor supermini on the 26th of December and it was available on the website!  I immediately added to cart... and it arrived!
> View attachment 5284575
> View attachment 5284576
> View attachment 5284577
> 
> It's not available anymore.  I don't know how I got so lucky after almost a year!!




Hi. I got this same supermini in blue. How is the wear on it? I used my three times and it’s showing wear already. I’m scared it’s gonna look like crap soon! I have a monogram canvas bag and it’s been ok for years


----------



## VodooDoll

Hi everyone. I got this supermini and after using it 3 times it’s showing signs of wear  
I am usually pretty careful but I’d like to know how the bags are wearing for everyone else. Not sure I want to keep this if it’s gonna end up with so much wear and tear so easily


----------



## phoebe_chen

VodooDoll said:


> Hi everyone. I got this supermini and after using it 3 times it’s showing signs of wear
> I am usually pretty careful but I’d like to know how the bags are wearing for everyone else. Not sure I want to keep this if it’s gonna end up with so much wear and tear so easily
> 
> View attachment 5582418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582419


Hi, I have this exact bag in green and it only shows one tiny fray at the bottom, I have had it since the day it was launched from the Multicolor collection though! The fabric is not coated so logically speaking it'd have the possibility of fraying. I feel it's actually quite hardy considering I use the bag all the time to run errands

I'm actually not too sure which part that shows wear in your last photo? Is it the piping in the corner or the fabric overall?


----------



## snibor

VodooDoll said:


> Hi everyone. I got this supermini and after using it 3 times it’s showing signs of wear
> I am usually pretty careful but I’d like to know how the bags are wearing for everyone else. Not sure I want to keep this if it’s gonna end up with so much wear and tear so easily
> 
> View attachment 5582418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582419


Tough to see in photo (viewing from my phone) but if this is uncoated fabric  it tends to wear.  I had a bag years ago that was uncoated and while it lasted for years and got a lot of use, the fabric did wear thru.   I would never purchase uncoated fabric again.  It notoriously doesn’t wear well.   Since the bag is so new, why not take it back to Gucci for review.


----------



## VodooDoll

phoebe_chen said:


> Hi, I have this exact bag in green and it only shows one tiny fray at the bottom, I have had it since the day it was launched from the Multicolor collection though! The fabric is not coated so logically speaking it'd have the possibility of fraying. I feel it's actually quite hardy considering I use the bag all the time to run errands
> 
> I'm actually not too sure which part that shows wear in your last photo? Is it the piping in the corner or the fabric overall?





phoebe_chen said:


> Hi, I have this exact bag in green and it only shows one tiny fray at the bottom, I have had it since the day it was launched from the Multicolor collection though! The fabric is not coated so logically speaking it'd have the possibility of fraying. I feel it's actually quite hardy considering I use the bag all the time to run errands
> 
> I'm actually not too sure which part that shows wear in your last photo? Is it the piping in the corner or the fabric overall?





Taimi said:


> Are these in the original canvas (prone to wear) or some more durable material? I love the colours!




It got faded and wear on the corner. I wiped it with a sponge and some soap. But when this blue gets dirty it looked a bit green ish. I wish they Coated around the side and bottom like they did with the mono small marmont or something. I understand leather is more durable, but after 3 wears I didn’t expect this. I guess it needs to be babied a bit …?


----------



## VodooDoll

snibor said:


> Tough to see in photo (viewing from my phone) but if this is uncoated fabric  it tends to wear.  I had a bag years ago that was uncoated and while it lasted for years and got a lot of use, the fabric did wear thru.   I would never purchase uncoated fabric again.  It notoriously doesn’t wear well.   Since the bag is so new, why not take it back to Gucci for review.


 I have a gucci canvas that’s I’ve had for YEARS. I’ve even travelled with it and wore it hundreds of times and it hasn’t worn like this. I know you gotta be a little more careful but I’m scared as to how this is going to look after some time! I can try and ask them but not even sure what to say. I guess they would say it’s west and tear? I literally got it less than a month ago


----------



## snibor

VodooDoll said:


> I have a gucci canvas that’s I’ve had for YEARS. I’ve even travelled with it and wore it hundreds of times and it hasn’t worn like this. I know you gotta be a little more careful but I’m scared as to how this is going to look after some time! I can try and ask them but not even sure what to say. I guess they would say it’s west and tear? I literally got it less than a month ago


I can’t see what you’re talking about in photo but if it’s worn, I don’t think that’s normal wear and tear in such a short time.   I agree usually Gucci bags are great quality, with the exception of uncoated canvas (supreme canvas wears well). I have many Gucci bags, some vintage.  The only items that have not survived are an uncoated canvas bag and uncoated canvas wallet.   Still, less than a month with wear is not acceptable. Best of luck to you.


----------

